# Camera Drone ROI?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Is a camera drone worth having for flats fishing?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not for me, just seems like more nonsense to distract me from fishing time. My buddy has a DJI Mavic Pro I can use any time and I flew it once in the yard and it was cool but too much to fool with while on the water IMO.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Absolutely hate those damn things. Dangerous and a hazard to aviation, as this week's Gatwick arrests show. 

How much more unfair technology do we need to catch fish?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Fishing is not about fishing anymore. For many. More about look at me, look at my wardrobe, look at my dumbass hat, look at my YouTube videos, look at my boat I have to sell during the next recession, look at my wife that contains more artificial bait than my tackle bag. Oh sorry. Merry Christmas. 
Drone could be useful as another way to piss people off.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Fishing is not about fishing anymore. For many. More about look at me, look at my wardrobe, look at my dumbass hat, look at my YouTube videos, look at my boat I have to sell during the next recession, look at my wife that contains more artificial bait than my tackle bag. Oh sorry. Merry Christmas.
> Drone could be useful as another way to piss people off.


Don’t forget the beard.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't get the impression that @MariettaMike is the "look at me" guy. Although I'm not on the IG/FB so can't confirm lol


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Wasn’t referring to him. Just many people in general. His question caused my reaction.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I love some of the photos and video I see taken from drones, but personally I would not use it as an aid to fishing. And, I believe they are illegal to operate in the National Parks, maybe in the State Parks too.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Haven't heard a word about them being illegal in the Park - but then folks that run the Park don't tell us much of anything... I've been a permitted guide there now for about 23 years and that's been my experience (including current events - is the Park or isn't going to close? Put on your Sherlock hat and do a bit of asking around to find out....).

I've had one angler bring a drone on board my skiff - and I was impressed at how it worked, etc. I wouldn't mind having a few aerial shots of big fish on the line - but then I'd have to have someone else doing it... Me, I'm just too busy to fool with one out on the water... 

I do note that some of the best fishing shows (the few around...) do seem to be using drones to highlight this or that - but once again - whoever's operating the drone won't be doing any fishing....


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

And the drone shadow that always pops up! That’s even showing up on discovery shows. Lame! Don’t get me wrong. I would not mind some video to go along with my pictures to look back on. But to use it as a normal fishing tool. No way.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I know a couple of guys that use them. One of the guys likes to make fishing videos and the other guy uses it for scouting. Some of the footage from the latter guy gets posted to help him advertise his guide business. Both have a "camera guy" to fly the drone while they fish or they are staked out somewhere doing some aerial scouting. Personally, I find myself going more and more simple while I'm on the water. Even on my boat, I'm walk in wade fishing simple as far as gear goes.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyone who uses a drone to look for fish is not a sportsman in my opinion. Talk about an unfair and unethical advantage. Use em for posting videos and that’s it.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Scrob said:


> Anyone who uses a drone to look for fish is not a sportsman in my opinion.


Agreed.

I should have phrased my question differently.

What about using a camera drone for scouting new areas, creeks, lakes, or bayous for sand bars, rocks, oyster bars, honey holes, other boats, duck blinds/decoys, 420, whatever?

Kind of like a real time Google Earth.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I should have phrased my question differently.
> 
> ...


What’s wrong with exploring with your boat?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

They do offer some cool ass pics. I have enough trouble trying to fish and operate a Hero4.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s wrong with exploring with your boat?


Too many rocks, so little time.

Even with the best tunnel boat you can't run over the ribbon rocks that stick up 6" above everything else around here. And hitting them while holding on to a mud motor tiller doesn't feel too good either.

FMT marks "Airboat Only" on almost all the black tracks they show around here, but even the airboat guys won't run them on low tide. And they don't have ALL the rock bars marked. There's just too many.

Aerial reconaisence is the safest way.

This pic is on a low winter tide day. Around 18" below a normal low tide. Having a video recording of where the rocks are would be money. Much less than a tow and replacement lower unit.









This pic is from last Thursday when the gale force West winds pushed the water 2' above normal high tide. Since there's really not a ramp you can launch/load from under those conditions it wouldn't be helpful for fishing.


----------



## Bigdogpeter (Apr 26, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Is a camera drone worth having for flats fishing?


I would have to say, No. I sold my 22’ Bay Boat for an ECC 18’ Fury to simplify my fishing experience. In my opinion drones only complicate matters and take the sport out of locating and stalking fish if used as an overhead scouting device. 
They are cool for fishing shows to capture footage of landing fish but I agree with others operating a drone takes time away from fishing.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Here’s a question: What’s worse using deer feed and a rifle or using a drone to find fish?

I’ve heard drones have changed the game for Cobia fishing off the beach. They run one drone one way and one another until they find fish. Drones are the new age towers. Both ugly IMHO


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Two hands, two feet, overweight roto cooler to level boat, quality sandwich or two, a shallow draft skiff, some sunglasses and a push pole is all the advantage needed.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

While I understand the sentiment (and I dont use my drone for scouting) just be careful of chastising those who do as unsporting.

Are sonar units unsporting?
Are GPS units unsporting?
Are graphite rods unsporting?
Are scented baits unsporting?

I could go on but I think you get the point.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I think it would turn a 2 person trip into a 3 person trip. We hire someone to do drone videos for us at work.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> While I understand the sentiment (and I dont use my drone for scouting) just be careful of chastising those who do as unsporting.
> 
> Are sonar units unsporting?
> Are GPS units unsporting?
> ...


The drone is the only one that can really irritate others.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> While I understand the sentiment (and I dont use my drone for scouting) just be careful of chastising those who do as unsporting.
> 
> Are sonar units unsporting?
> Are GPS units unsporting?
> ...


Let’s all just cut to the chase and buy fish and be done.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Let’s all just cut to the chase and buy fish and be done.


If the commercial guys can sell it for that little that just means you need to do more catching to make it worth it. A lot more catching.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Capnredfish said:


> The drone is the only one that can really irritate others.


No drone has ever irritated others all on its own. Its the drone user that does the trick.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> While I understand the sentiment (and I dont use my drone for scouting) just be careful of chastising those who do as unsporting.
> 
> Are sonar units unsporting?
> Are GPS units unsporting?
> ...


I don't care if others use a drone for scouting, "filming" etc. but would like to be NOT prosecuted for knocking em out of the air if they invade my space.
I could do without all the fishing high tec except for graphite rods. Graphite fly rods were an enjoyment game changer for me. Don't get me wrong, I still have one glass rod which gets dusted off every now and then. God made graphite just for us fly casters  and it was good


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

How badly do you want to piss off other people that want to get away from noise? 
How would you like hearing the constant annoying buzzzzzz while casting to a good one? 
If you’re scouting with your drone and see what you’re looking for, but someone else is on them, are you going to come screaming down on them and ruin their day?
Going to use it to steal some numbers?
Go check out some bikinis in the distance?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Walter Lee said:


> How badly do you want to piss off other people that want to get away from noise?
> How would you like hearing the constant annoying buzzzzzz while casting to a good one?
> If you’re scouting with your drone and see what you’re looking for, but someone else is on them, are you going to come screaming down on them and ruin their day?
> Going to use it to steal some numbers?
> Go check out some bikinis in the distance?


Again if used properly then none of those things occur.

Buzz when casting to a good one? No more than I dislike the grown of an outboard when I casting to a good one.
Steal some numbers? No more so than some idiot who follows me around to see where I am fishing.
Bikinis? Seriously, if a guy wants to drool over bikinis there are way better ways to do so than with a drone.

I get the distaste. But like most things today. Its far easier to blame the actual tool than the "tool" using the tool. LOL


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> Again if used properly then none of those things occur.
> 
> Buzz when casting to a good one? No more than I dislike the grown of an outboard when I casting to a good one.
> Steal some numbers? No more so than some idiot who follows me around to see where I am fishing.
> ...


I agree. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Capnredfish said:


> The drone is the only one that can really irritate others.


I get it but this is like the left blaming guns for shootings. It’s all about the operator of whatever equipment no different than the flat billers running their SCB’s burning the flats here in Texas bunch of clowns.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't have a dog in this hunt. I don't use UAVs and I have no desire to. But as a cop, I've received countless complaints about them that are based on hype and hysteria. Everybody wants to think that they are being spied on, either by the 'guvamint' or by the pervert down the street (why is everyone so paranoid? Hmmmmm..........). One guy who owns a helicopter wanted to shoot down the UAV the business across the street was testing (over their property), because "it's a federal offense to operate it near an airport". Even though the FAA says the guy's helipad is not a recognized airport........ Another guy tried to shoot down a UAV that a realtor had (legally) contracted to photograph an adjacent property for marketing purposes. Fortunately, he couldn't shoot worth a damn, and had no concept of realistic shotgun range or trajectory. And, if a LE tactical team is using one to see what vehicles are behind the fence just before running a warrant on a dope house, and some idiot shoots it down because it's 'violating my airspace', I can assure you that those officers that moron put at risk, as well as the judge who signed the warrant, are going to look veeeeeeery unkindly on the paranoid ********** who pulled the trigger.

That said, one of my BILs lives in a gated community with its own airstrip; all the homeowners have their own aircraft. The last visit I made to his place, we were coming in at dusk and saw a UAV hovering over the field as a light plane came in to land. I don't think the fixed wing pilot ever saw the UAV; he/she passed pretty close to it on short final approach. The UAV pilot shoulda had his butt kicked.

But by and large, the majority of UAV complaints we receive are just paranoid nonsense. If the 'guvamint' ever decides to spy on you, they ain't gonna use a commercial drone.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I don’t think the problem here is spying. I think it is one more, new and very annoying thing people can use to irritate other people. Like cell phones and texting while driving. Sure it is the user. However the technology has become available to the masses and causes much harm. 
To be honest I have not run across a drone on the water or over my home. And I should never have to deal with it either. It’s thats simple. I deal with enough stupid people as it is.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’d take drones over some fisherman. Especially when tarpon season comes around in the Keys. Some people think they own the water including the main channel where boats run in and out of. Oh and if you use spinning gear or live bait in a certain area it’s a sin.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> I don’t think the problem here is spying. I think it is one more, new and very annoying thing people can use to irritate other people. Like cell phones and texting while driving. Sure it is the user. However the technology has become available to the masses and causes much harm.


Yes, the increase in ACCESS to such a device will cause an increase in the number of incidents with those types of devices. I agree!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Are sonar units unsporting?
> Are GPS units unsporting?
> Are graphite rods unsporting?
> Are scented baits unsporting?
> ...


Big difference. You still have to be in the right spot at the right time. Part of what makes it sporting is the element of failure. Unlike a drone, non of those things allow you to look at a spot in real time without actually being there. 

Drones are being banned in other states for this purpose and rightfully so.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't fix stupid unfortunately.

But ultimately if we banned everything that some particular user group doesn't like then we would be sitting home 24/7/365. Shoot there are still plenty of people who think that the only thing that truly is fly fishing is floating lines and dry flies......lol.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I spook fish that are within 20 feet of me because they blend so well I can't see them. Good luck finding *those* with a drone from a couple hundred feet up!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You can see fish from a hundred feet up straight down much easier than you can at a 20 degree angle ten feet up.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> You can see fish from a hundred feet up straight down much easier than you can at a 20 degree angle ten feet up.


The drone videos I've seen are taken on clear, calm days, with the sun high overhead, and in clear water. I like it when I can pole in those conditions, too, but what percentage of the time does that happen?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My guess is still better than you or I


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I was at an xmas afternoon gathering yesterday and one of the kids got a toy drone... first test flight went straight up. hit the rotating ceiling fan, which knocked it right out of flight into missle mode and hit someone else in the head... drone destroyed, bystander with minor cut on head, kid crying. No fish spotted.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

krash said:


> I was at an xmas afternoon gathering yesterday and one of the kids got a toy drone... first test flight went straight up. hit the rotating ceiling fan, which knocked it right out of flight into missle mode and hit someone else in the head... drone destroyed, bystander with minor cut on head, kid crying. No fish spotted.


First test flight indoors? Can't fix.....never mind.....


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Y'all are missing something momentus here. We could use drones to harass jetskiers and film the ensuing hilarity.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Actually, UAVs do serve many useful functions. But, like so many other things in this country, they frequently get misused by the growing hordes of irresponsible and immature jerks whose motto always seems to be, "It's my right!"
Blame the abuser, not the many inanimate objects he/she abuses.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

One more reason to carry a gun on board.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Y'all are missing something momentus here. We could use drones to harass jetskiers and film the ensuing hilarity.


LOL. Reminds me of a story I'd forgotten. An old friend, who used to appear on some of the fishing shows on TV, was filming a show on a popular bass lake that was overpopulated with PWCs whose operators were frequently as ignorant as they were rude. My friend was throwing deep cranks along the hydrilla edge when a PWC ran into the creek. Ignoring the camera boat and my friend's angling endeavors, the young boater "buzzed the tower" and circled for another pass. My friend zinged a cast at him as he blew by on the second pass, and actually stuck a DB3 in the **********'s PFD (he assured us it was purely accidental, of course), and promptly got spooled. He said it nearly jerked the rod out of his hands. Anyway, the idiot got the hint and left at full throttle, and they edited the incident out of the footage for the show.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

haters gonna hate, likers gonna like.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hipshot said:


> LOL. Reminds me of a story I'd forgotten. An old friend, who used to appear on some of the fishing shows on TV, was filming a show on a popular bass lake that was overpopulated with PWCs whose operators were frequently as ignorant as they were rude. My friend was throwing deep cranks along the hydrilla edge when a PWC ran into the creek. Ignoring the camera boat and my friend's angling endeavors, the young boater "buzzed the tower" and circled for another pass. My friend zinged a cast at him as he blew by on the second pass, and actually stuck a DB3 in the **********'s PFD (he assured us it was purely accidental, of course), and promptly got spooled. He said it nearly jerked the rod out of his hands. Anyway, the idiot got the hint and left at full throttle, and they edited the incident out of the footage for the show.


Bwahaha...**********


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> Fishing is not about fishing anymore. For many. More about look at me, look at my wardrobe, look at my dumbass hat, look at my YouTube videos, look at my boat I have to sell during the next recession, look at my wife that contains more artificial bait than my tackle bag. Oh sorry. Merry Christmas.
> Drone could be useful as another way to piss people off.


That is the most hilarious comeback I've seen on this site!! Strong work.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Live in the Coastal Bend of Texas. Fellow here does a lot of video on YouTube. He bought a drone to use searching for fish in the surf. Found pretty quick that particular use of drones is illegal in Texas. Or so he says.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

taffrail said:


> Live in the Coastal Bend of Texas. Fellow here does a lot of video on YouTube. He bought a drone to use searching for fish in the surf. Found pretty quick that particular use of drones is illegal in Texas. Or so he says.


Good!


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Except with permits issued by Texas Parks & Wildlife Department, the use of drones to hunt, drive, capture, take, count or photograph any wildlife is unlawful. This includes locating wounded animals as well.

From TPWD web site.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

taffrail said:


> He bought a drone to use searching for fish in the surf.


LOL! this reminds me of when the internet came in fashion and folks shared exact GPS coordinates of spots that they had caught fish. I would wonder why folks where missing a hole by 20 yards while looking at a screen. Shit changes hourly on the beach. FWIW, I’ve used Pelecanus occidentalis drones for years...


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

fueling the hate, stoke for the love


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

RG Air said:


> fueling the hate, stoke for the love


*CHOKE*


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> *CHOKE*


haha it aint all sunshine and lollipops


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Was a drone used in this shot? From Sterlings site. This should make Smackdaddy pissed.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Surffshr said:


> LOL! this reminds me of when the internet came in fashion and folks shared exact GPS coordinates of spots that they had caught fish. I would wonder why folks where missing a hole by 20 yards while looking at a screen. Shit changes hourly on the beach. FWIW, I’ve used Pelecanus occidentalis drones for years...


Pelecanus occidentalis has been used for years, maybe centuries. One of the best.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

taffrail said:


> Pelecanus occidentalis has been used for years, maybe centuries. One of the best.


I'd like to add to this: I've fished for 66 years give or take a week. I've flown RC aircraft for roughly 16 years, off and on. I have to tell you, using my feeble brain to do either requires total concentration. No way in ....... anywhere I could do both at once. Add to that my preference to use the knowledge and skills I've learned over the years. Not sure I would enjoy a catch under a drone. Tell you this, I'll never know.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

taffrail said:


> I'd like to add to this: I've fished for 66 years give or take a week. I've flown RC aircraft for roughly 16 years, off and on. I have to tell you, using my feeble brain to do either requires total concentration. No way in ....... anywhere I could do both at once. Add to that my preference to use the knowledge and skills I've learned over the years. Not sure I would enjoy a catch under a drone. Tell you this, I'll never know.


You draw a square around the boat and press go. You can throw it in orbit around your point of interest if you want. I’ve never scouted for fish while fishing. There’s not enough battery for that. Find fish and/or know your local residents, then launch.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

RG Air said:


> You draw a square around the boat and press go. You can throw it in orbit around your point of interest if you want. I’ve never scouted for fish while fishing. There’s not enough battery for that. Find fish and/or know your local residents, then launch.


Still not legal in Texas.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

https://mobile.twitter.com/austinthefroge/status/1079202740004315136


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

I 


Zika said:


> Absolutely hate those damn things. Dangerous and a hazard to aviation, as this week's Gatwick arrests show.
> 
> How much more unfair technology do we need to catch fish?


know a couple of guys who would tell you that using a boat to fish is cheating!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

taffrail said:


> Still not legal in Texas.


]

Can you please post a link to the rules you are saying makes that illegal. I do not believe that is accurate.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Pot Licker Repair Kit: Looks Promising!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> ]
> 
> Can you please post a link to the rules you are saying makes that illegal. I do not believe that is accurate.



https://tpwd.texas.gov/warden/law-enforcement-faq/drones-uavs

Question is would they push the issue for fishing also?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

jonterr said:


> I
> 
> know a couple of guys who would tell you that using a boat to fish is cheating!


I don't use a boat to catch fish. I use a boat to get away from the peasants on the side of the road.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

If you guys in Texas are using the rules about hunting to extrapolate to fishing you are just flat wrong. The rule is very specific to hunting. No CO is going to cite you for fishing under that rule and if they were stupid enough to do so the court would throw that out in a heartbeat.

You can say you disagree with the practice all you want. But to say its illegal in Texas (based upon that citation) is flat wrong.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> If you guys in Texas are using the rules about hunting to extrapolate to fishing you are just flat wrong. The rule is very specific to hunting. No CO is going to cite you for fishing under that rule and if they were stupid enough to do so the court would throw that out in a heartbeat.
> 
> You can say you disagree with the practice all you want. But to say its illegal in Texas (based upon that citation) is flat wrong.


I went to a private school in Louisiana so I'm not claiming to read good but...


Except with permits issued by Texas Parks & Wildlife Department, the use of drones to hunt, drive, capture, *take*, count or photograph any wildlife is unlawful.


Some useful definitions include, from the Texas Parks & Wildlife Code, include:


"Hunt" means capture, trap, take, or kill, or an attempt to capture, trap, take, or kill.
"Catch" means take or kill and includes an attempt to take or kill.
"*Take*," except as otherwise provided by this code, means collect, *hook*, hunt, net, shoot, or snare, by any means or device, and includes an attempt to take or to* pursue in order to take*.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well i went through all 4 pages, very entertaining
i cant even use a camera stick so drones...
I've never seen one while fishing. I know their loud cause my grandson had one couple years ago at the farm. 
if you want to use one knock yourself out. But if it gets to close to me a push pole might get in the blades


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The idea of retiring to South Texas is becoming more appealing every day. And before anyone comments I'm a Conch, not a damn Yankee.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> ]
> 
> Can you please post a link to the rules you are saying makes that illegal. I do not believe that is accurate.


"Except with permits issued by Texas Parks & Wildlife Department, the use of drones to hunt, drive, capture, take, count or photograph any wildlife is unlawful. This includes locating wounded animals as well.

From TPWD web site."

Above posted by Dallas Furman

I really hate to sound like a nogoodnic. I hate worse to do other people's homework. As a matter of fact I refuse to look up much of anything. But I am just absolutely ecstatic to allow everyone to do their own research.

Ok, I see there are a lot of people in Texas that wish to use drones to fish. Look up "Thresher Fishing" on You Tube. He is in Corpus Christi. Watch his episodes until you find the one that says he was stopped and told not to use the drone for fishing by the Texas Department of Parks and Wildlife. He also uses it for background scenes. Those are great.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Zika said:


> The idea of retiring to South Texas is becoming more appealing every day. And before anyone comments I'm a Conch, not a damn Yankee.


I did. Wish I had done it ten years sooner, even with Harvey. Yes, we were in the center of that puppy.

Originally from Alabama. Please don't call me a Yankee. Living in Texas when we decided to head south.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> If you guys in Texas are using the rules about hunting to extrapolate to fishing you are just flat wrong. The rule is very specific to hunting. No CO is going to cite you for fishing under that rule and if they were stupid enough to do so the court would throw that out in a heartbeat.
> 
> You can say you disagree with the practice all you want. But to say its illegal in Texas (based upon that citation) is flat wrong.


From the Texas Outdoor Annual:
Definitions:
Wildlife resources:
Any wild animal, wild bird, or aquatic life.


I believe that fish would fall under aquatic life.

I know that sometimes state regulations do not spell one thing or another out within a specific section of their regulations and this specific issue is not listed in the Texas Outdoor Annual. You have to go to the Texas Administrative Code, Title 31 Chapter 65.151 to read the law. The fact that it is not listed in the Outdoor Annual, (that I can find) it may be one of those laws that ins not readily enforced.

Edited for Clarity:
This law was enacted in 2005 to coincide with the law approving use of areal management of wild hogs and coyotes. The fact that the inclusion of wildlife into the law by definition involves aquatic life allows the law to be enforced at the discretion of the LEO.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

jonterr said:


> I
> 
> know a couple of guys who would tell you that using a boat to fish is cheating!


You mean it is not??????


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> I went to a private school in Louisiana so I'm not claiming to read good but...
> 
> 
> Except with permits issued by Texas Parks & Wildlife Department, the use of drones to hunt, drive, capture, *take*, count or photograph any wildlife is unlawful.
> ...


Appropriate state law addressing changing technology.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

taffrail said:


> You mean it is not??????


Depends on how u look at it


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> If you guys in Texas are using the rules about hunting to extrapolate to fishing you are just flat wrong. The rule is very specific to hunting. No CO is going to cite you for fishing under that rule and if they were stupid enough to do so the court would throw that out in a heartbeat.
> 
> You can say you disagree with the practice all you want. But to say its illegal in Texas (based upon that citation) is flat wrong.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 54682


Said I would not but I did: 
Except with permits issued by Texas Parks & Wildlife Department, the use of drones to hunt, drive, capture, take, count or photograph any wildlife is unlawful. This includes locating wounded animals as well.

Permits required from our department are an Aerial Management Permit (AMP) and a Land Owner Authorization (LOA). Department rules are adopted under the framework and guidelines of the Federal Airborne Hunting Act.

Under federal law it is a violation to use an aircraft for any of these activities unless a permit is issued by the respective state. Federal guidelines specify the states may only issue these permits for the management of wildlife such as Trap Transport and Transplant (TTT) or depredation species and certain predator species. At no time would recreational or sport hunting be lawful and violation of these rules is a Parks And Wildlife Class A misdemeanor and under certain instances a Federal Lacy Act Violation.

Some useful definitions include, from the Texas Parks & Wildlife Code, include:


"Hunt" means capture, trap, take, or kill, or an attempt to capture, trap, take, or kill.
"Catch" means take or kill and includes an attempt to take or kill.
"Take," except as otherwise provided by this code, means collect, hook, hunt, net, shoot, or snare, by any means or device, and includes an attempt to take or to pursue in order to take.
The relevant definition from the Texas Administrative Code is:


“Aircraft” means a mechanical or other device used for flight in the air (TAC §65.151)
And the offense itself as listed in the Texas Administrative Code (TAC §65.152) is:


A person (which includes a pilot, applicant, gunner, observer, or Subagent) commits an offense if:..the person counts, photographs, relocates, captures, hunts, or takes or attempts to count, photograph, relocate, capture, hunt, or take from an aircraft any wildlife or exotic animals other than wildlife or exotic animals authorized by the AMP and LOA.
Feds are involved as well. Which reminds me, I have my FAA ticket to fly drones. That and $5 will get me a coffee in some places.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm good with stopping at Louisiana and 'flying' over texas to visit the rest of the cool places. sounds like living in a gated community where you can't park your boat in the driveway. this shit got way too serious. bye.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Zika said:


> Absolutely hate those damn things. Dangerous and a hazard to aviation, as this week's Gatwick arrests show.
> 
> How much more unfair technology do we need to catch fish?


Takes the fun out of the hunt


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RG Air said:


> I'm good with stopping at Louisiana and 'flying' over texas to visit the rest of the cool places. sounds like living in a gated community where you can't park your boat in the driveway. this shit got way too serious. bye.


Welcome to the internet. You think you’re going to get a hundred people’s opinion and read everything you agree with? It doesn’t matter if it’s about boats, fishing, places to eat, fly selection, live vs artificial etc. People will post their opinions, right or wrong.
Just don’t fly your drone over other people while they are fishing and expect them to think it’s cool. As you have noticed in this thread, people that are as passionate about fishing as we are don’t want people invading our space. It’s just common sense and courtesy. If you want to fly your drone around over your boat and get some cool aerial video I see no problem. As with anything in this world someone will abuse it and before long you have a situation like we have with airboats and jet skis where people have used them to harass wildlife and piss off fishermen. Most people despise them because so many jerkoffs have burned them and created a negative stereotype.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Welcome to the internet. You think you’re going to get a hundred people’s opinion and read everything you agree with? It doesn’t matter if it’s about boats, fishing, places to eat, fly selection, live vs artificial etc. People will post their opinions, right or wrong.
> Just don’t fly your drone over other people while they are fishing and expect them to think it’s cool. As you have noticed in this thread, people that are as passionate about fishing as we are don’t want people invading our space. It’s just common sense and courtesy. If you want to fly your drone around over your boat and get some cool aerial video I see no problem. As with anything in this world someone will abuse it and before long you have a situation like we have with airboats and jet skis where people have used them to harass wildlife and piss off fishermen. Most people despise them because so many jerkoffs have burned them and created a negative stereotype.


ok


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RG Air said:


> ok


I can’t tell if that’s a “whatever dude” or a “I understand your post and realize you’re not pointing fingers”. 
I don’t know what you do, I watched the video you post, that’s awesome. My buddy wanted to shoot some drone footage of our trips but we never got around to it. We may do that some day. I was referring to the “other guys” that abuse the technology.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Why do Yankees always have to say there not. 
If your where born north of the mason dixen line your a yankee, Texans excluded
If your a yankee and you come down to visit and go back, fine
but if your a yankee and you stay then we call you a damn yankee
Thems the rules


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Why do Yankees always have to say there not.
> If your where born north of the mason dixen line your a yankee, Texans excluded
> If your a yankee and you come down to visit and go back, fine
> but if your a yankee and you stay then we call you a damn yankee
> Thems the rules


What if you are a real true Southerner and you come to Texas and stay?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

taffrail said:


> What if you are a real true Southerner and you come to Texas and stay?


Then your still a southerner


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Then your still a southerner


Right on!!!!


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Why do Yankees always have to say there not.
> If your where born north of the mason dixen line your a yankee, Texans excluded
> If your a yankee and you come down to visit and go back, fine
> but if your a yankee and you stay then we call you a damn yankee
> Thems the rules


I'll wear the yankee badge proudly...though my yankee family would laugh at me because I only lived there for the first 2 years of my life


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

What do Yankees and hemorrhoids have in common? They come down, they're a pain in the ass, and they won't go back up.


----------

